# New 2010 Felt F75 Price



## SquirrelMaster0 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I'm in the market for a Felt F75. My dealer has a 2010 model in stock and they are quoting me $1250 for it. The MSRP is $1469. Do you guys think it would be unreasonable for me to try and get them down to $1100? The reason I think I may be able to is it has definitely been test ridden in its long stay at the LBS as the white handle bar tape and seat have a slight brown tinge to them, but I can look past that if I can get it for this price. I would think with a 2010 still in stock, they would be itching to get rid of it. 

Also, were there any changes to any components from the 2010 to the 2012 or 2013 that would warrant spending a couple hundred more dollars?

Thanks for the help, I suck at haggling so doing everything so that I can go in prepared.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pricing (and discounts) vary by region and supply/ demand, but that $1,250 represents about a 14.5% discount - not a great deal on a 3 year old bike, IMO.

If you're set on this bike, my advice is to tell the LBS exactly what you posted above (I paraphrased it below)...

_The bike has definitely been test ridden in its long stay here. As the white handle bar tape and seat have a slight brown tinge to them. I can look past that if I can get it for ~20% off, or $1150._

You may want to consider starting lower ($1,100) and haggling your way up. 

To answer your question re: changes from 2010 thru 2013 that might warrant spending more, in my albeit quick glance at the specs, I'd say no. The 2010 actually has a _better_ crankset than subsequent years.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Pricing (and discounts) vary by region and supply/ demand, but that $1,250 represents about a 14.5% discount - not a great deal on a 3 year old bike, IMO.


^^^^ This

I got a similar discount on a brand new 2013 Z4. They were offering at least 20% off on 2012 models. 

For a 3 year old bike I'd be asking for a substantial cut in price. Probably north of 25% or have them throw in some substantial extras (pedals, cages, pump, saddlebag) to sweeten the deal.


----------

